# system32 opens on startup and DRVSTORE folder is labeled blue



## Mandel75 (May 5, 2008)

I had been having lots of viruses, in spite of a good antivirus (McAfee OAS), after reformatting and reinstalling all my applications about 5 days ago, I have since two days the system32 folder opening up on startup, and the DRVSTORE folder is in blue.

I restored my system as far back as I could, but the issue remains unsolved.

Many searches yielded the same question from other individuals, but could not find an answer.

The only part of an answer I got from the Microsoft site related to the system32 opening at the end of startup, but none of the steps given gave any result.

I ran spybot that only found doubleclick.

I am on XP Professional, English version running on a Dell Dimension.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Mandle, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

The DRVSTORE file is a system file and should _not_ be tampered with unless you are fully aware of what you are doing.
The fact that it is "Blue" is nothing to be overly concerned about, as Windows® has 'compressed' this file to save disc space on your computer, and it is quite normal.
It is best to just leave it alone.
Hope this answers the query.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Mandel75 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the advice. Any recommendations for getting rid of the system32 opening at start-up? The information on the Microsoft website did not yield to any results.

Thanks again, and kind regards from Paris.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Are these the instructions you tried?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;170086


----------



## Mandel75 (May 5, 2008)

Yes indeed. 

I redouble checked again now before posting. -- Issue still complete. For a moment I had thought that my HP All-in-1 was causing this, but no issues there found.

Thanks


----------

